# improving aim?



## countrygirl2010 (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm once again back for more advice.. So I'm doing better with the grouping in the same area but, I'm having trouble with grouping the arrows all in the same tight group.. Usually I shoot the first arrow and it goes exactly where i want it.. but the other two go somewhere within a inch or two of the one that actually went where i wanted it.. I'm not sure if its something im doing at the very last or what! I make sure to check that im holding same form. shooting exactly the same way so i must be missing something! Im really frustrated and any help will be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

do not stare at your pin,trying to control the pin will cause tension and lead to target panic.focus totally on the spot you want to hit,your pin should appear blurry because your focused on the spot not the pin.trying to totally control your pin will make you less accurate.focus on same shot every time and focus on spot you want to hit and your arrows will go there.


----------

